# Duyuru > Gündem >  WikiLeaks'ın sahibi Assange tutuklandı!

## bozok

*Assange tutuklandı!*

 

*WikiLeaks'ın sahibi Julian Assange İngiltere'de tutuklandı... Tutuklamanın ardından dünyayı Wikileaks'in daha önce ''sigorta'' olarak internete yüklediği dosyanın şifresini açıklayacağı tehdidini yerine getirip getirmeyeceği heyecanı sardı.* 

Tutuklama İsveç'in çıkardığı tutuklama emri üzerine gerçekleşti. İsveç mahkemesi hakkındaki tecavüz suçlamaları nedeniyle Assange için tutuklama kararı çıkarmıştı. AFP ajansı İngiltere'de bugün gerçekleşen tutuklamanın, tecavüz iddiaları nedeniyle gerçekleştiğini açıkladı. 

Assange'ın avukatı dün müvekkilinin İngiliz polisine ifade vereceğini açıklamıştı. 

ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı'na ait binlerce gizli yazışmayı yayımladıktan sonra dünyanın gündemine oturan Assange'ın nerede olduğu bilinmiyordu. Belgelerin yayımlanmasının ardından hem Assange'ın hem de Wikileaks'in üzerindeki baskı giderek artıyordu.

İsveç mahkemesi, Assange hakkında tutuklama emri çıkarmıştı. Karar, dün İngiltere'ye iletildi.

Bazı uzmanlar, Assange'in yakalanması ardından 24 saat içinde bir yerel mahkemede yargılanıp, İsveç'e iade edileceğini belirtiyor.

Wikileaks dün ayrıca bir İsviçre bankasının Assange'in savunma masraflarının karşılanacağı bağış hesabını da dondurduğunu ve ayrıca şahsi hesabında bulunan 31,000 euroya el koyduğunu açıkladı.

*WIKILEAKS: DURMAYACAğIZ!*

Wikileaks’in sözcüsü, sitenin kurucusu Julian
Assange’ın gözaltına alınmasının, grubu durdurmayacağını söyledi.

Sözcü Kristinn Hrafnsson, "basın özgürlüğüne saldırı" olarak nitelendirdiği Assange’ın gözaltına alınmasının grubun faaliyetlerini
durdurmayacağını kaydetti.

İngiltere polisi, WikiLeaks internet sitesinin kurucusu Julian Assange’ın gözaltına alındığını bildirmişti.

Kristinn Hrafnsson gözaltına alınmadan önce Assange’ın zihinsel olarak ne durumda olduğu konusunda yorum yapmadı, ancak son 24 saat içinde kendisi ile temas halinde olduğunu söyledi.

*'şİFREYİ İNTERNETTE YAYINLARIZ' TEHDİDİ*

Wikileaks’in elinde 250 binden fazla belge bulunuyor. Site, bu belgeleri önümüzdeki aylarda parça parça yayımlamayı planlıyor. Ancak ABD’nin engelleme girişimlerine karşın, Wikileaks 1.4 gigabyte’lık dev bir “sigorta dosyası”nı internette paylaşıma açtı. 

256 basamaklı bir şifreyle kilitlenen “insurance.aes256” isimli dosyanın Wikileaks’in elindeki bütün ABD belgelerini kapsayacak kadar büyük olduğu belirtildi. 

“Sigorta dosyası”nda Guantanamo Körfezi ve BP’yle ilgili detaylar bulunduğu ifade edildi.

Wikileaks, Assange’ın öldürülmesi, tutuklanması ya da sitenin tamamen internetten kaldırılması durumunda dosyanın şifresinin açıklayacağını duyurmuştu. 

Ancak Guardian'a konuşan kaynaklar, şu an böyle bir plan olmadığını ifade etti.

şifre dolayısıyla belgeler şu an okunamıyor. Dosya ThePirateBay.org gibi torrent sitelerinden indirilebiliyor.


07.12.2010 12:21 / *VATAN*

----------

